# Elk creek



## Gard2375 (Oct 27, 2015)

Went to Elk Creek in PA this past weekend. I will never go there again. Lots of ignorant people. I'll stay in my home state ohio or drive straight thru PA and fish new york.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

That is a bummer. I too have had bad encounters when fishing some streams, people walk through the pool you are working or start picking your pocket by casting right into your pool; no etiquette what so ever.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I have noticed that in Pa., they don't seem to like to hike too far from the parking lot though.
If cover some distance you can usually avoid some of the crowds.
'Course, I haven't been out there in a few years. Got tired of the $$ for a Pa. license.


----------



## Ipack (Nov 25, 2015)

That's why I have given up on the whole steel head thing , Ive had similar happenings on the Ohio waters as well . Not to mention the crowds nah ...don't find it to be enjoyable at all


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

LOL, been there, done that, I think youll find that if you asked where all the ignoramous folks were from, I bet they would have been all from Ohio.....I too have pretty much given up on the steelies, I hate crowds...


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Likewise. I geberally fish unstocked tribs and do A LOT of walking. I rarely, if ever, see another angler but I also see less fish. Makes it neat though when you get that needle in the haystack


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Woot. I'm all for that needle in the unstocked haystack!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

I had the same thing happen to me last week on the Grand. I was fishing a nice run when a doofus with a spinning rod found it perfectly fine to drift 5 feet in front of me. He kept doing this and I warned him that I would cut his line. 
He stopped and had words under his breath as he walked away. 
Hey, these type of people are everywhere. That was my first time fishing the Grand and I'm not going to write it off because one person. Heck, this is normal on the Rock as some people just have no river etiquette. 
Crowds suck! Best thing to do is unfold your wading staff and hoof it to new spots. Who knows, you may find a new honey hole.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

One of the reasons I seldom fish the Rocky anymore.
More people = more goofs. It's the law of percentages. . . .


----------



## C.M.Jump (Apr 10, 2012)

In many ways the internet also seems to ruined Steelhead fishing. I fished Elk creek back in the mid 90's at and remember pulling to the parking area thinking the water must not be good today because there are almost no cars. I would get to water and find that that the conditions were perfect. This was a common occurrence back then. Today everyone checks stream conditions and reports then shows up at the same time (during ideal conditions) in the same stretch of river. Too much information out there!! Part of the issue is that access is much more limited today resulting in more fisherman in confined river space.
Now I go test my patience a couple times a year before I have had enough of the crowds - especially the guy who takes your spot while you are busy landing a fish.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

For the money it's not worth it. When I do fish I am on the water for myself and my dog! I do not need see the crowds. Can't wait til after they all leave in May so I can enjoy the water without the these obnoxious buffoons whom think the world of this truck stocked non native fishing! LOL


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm with you guys. Since I retired I only fish for steelhead during the week when the rivers will be less crowded. That changes in May when I'll fish the rivers anytime. Many days in the late spring and summer I may be the only one on the river. Love it.


----------



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

C.M.Jump said:


> In many ways the internet also seems to ruined Steelhead fishing. I fished Elk creek back in the mid 90's at and remember pulling to the parking area thinking the water must not be good today because there are almost no cars. I would get to water and find that that the conditions were perfect. This was a common occurrence back then. Today everyone checks stream conditions and reports then shows up at the same time (during ideal conditions) in the same stretch of river. Too much information out there!! Part of the issue is that access is much more limited today resulting in more fisherman in confined river space.
> Now I go test my patience a couple times a year before I have had enough of the crowds - especially the guy who takes your spot while you are busy landing a fish.


Couldnt agree more. I too used to fish all the time, I mean ALL the time, way back when for steel before it was popular. Used to fish Christmas day on the Chagrin every year and no fisherman! Used to have the rivers all to ourselves plus maybe a couple others.Boy how the internet changed all that!


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

crestliner TS said:


> Couldnt agree more. I too used to fish all the time, I mean ALL the time, way back when for steel before it was popular. Used to fish Christmas day on the Chagrin every year and no fisherman! Used to have the rivers all to ourselves plus maybe a couple others.Boy how the internet changed all that!


Same way on our few Pike streams. Used to be able to cast a fly without anybody else around. Now, every dweeb with a kayak has to post a pic and exact location when they stumble into a fish.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Today while everyone was down low on the steelhead streams I was way up stream fishing smallies. didn't see a soul except a hiker and managed a few fish in 2 hours. I'll take solitude any day


----------



## lorainfly24 (Jun 21, 2014)

Well Im glad Im not the only one drifting away from steelhead fishing due to the crowds. About 4 years ago I realized how much fun it was exploring and chasing smallies in solitude all summer long now I cant wait for spring and summer to begin so I can start chasing all the warm water species! Now the only steelhead fishing I do is late fall and winter spey fishing and even it becomes frustrating...especially when you get to the sweet spot of a run and get low holed out of know where!


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

I agree. I remember when steelheading was less crowded and you learned "on the water". Now people just look up spots on the internet (aka Ohio Gamefishing) and troll for hotspots online. It's no wonder many who start fizzle out so quick. The learning curve is too fast and there really is no sense of accomplishment. This is a great site but is has become too free for its own good. techniques yes....info too much


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

To quote Gierach "Cell phones (and the internet) have changed us from a nation of self-reliant pioneer types into a bunch of men standing alone in supermarkets saying ‘Okay, I’m in the the tampon aisle, but I don’t see it'"


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

trekker said:


> Now, every dweeb with a kayak has to post a pic and exact location when they stumble into a fish.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Feel the same about Maumee in the springtime. At least I can cross it off my bucket list, lol.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

_*Dweeb kayaker???*_

I am slightly offended. Not much though, lol.
I'm too clutzy to take a pic on the yak.

Kapposgd - Luv that pic!


----------



## CPK (Jan 31, 2015)

I love the hate that kayakers receive from old guys!! Lol like back in the day when guys with motorcycles or tattoos were renegade outlaws


----------



## FL-boy (Feb 12, 2013)

One good thing about fishing info on the interwebs...I've never been to Elk Creek and now likely will never go!


----------

